# Tools you used to learn about CFDs!



## codyheit (15 September 2007)

Hi Everyone

I'm new to this forum and also CFD trading but wanted to share with other new users a tool which I have found helpful with learning about CFDs.

CMC Markets an Australian CFD brokers is offering a free educational CD which you can order from the site below:

http://www.cmcmarkets.com.au/en/content/free_offer/request_cds.do

I have found it great as a basic learning tool. But be warned the presenters mono tone voice can send you to sleep.

Also as I'm new to CFDs and still have lots to learn what tools have other trades used to learn about CFDs. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 September 2007)

I've been looking at CFDs for a while but am somewhat more risk averse than many who have posted on them. I found the platform promoters a bit too hard sell for me.

The ASX have started to get involved with CFDs and are starting an education module soon.

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/cfds/index.htm

Garpal


----------



## codyheit (16 September 2007)

Thanks for the link.

Yes one of the main reason I'm looking to learn more about CFDs is because the ASX will now be controlling CFD trade so now I feel that the broker I use will not have any vast interest besides encouraging me to trade more.


----------



## So_Cynical (16 September 2007)

codyheit said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Yes one of the main reason I'm looking to learn more about CFDs is because the ASX will now be controlling CFD trade so now I feel that the broker I use will not have any vast interest besides encouraging me to trade more.



I think they will be "controlling CFD trade" that
they trade on there exchange...not the CFDs that are already available.

I too am waiting for the ASX CFDs to get going.


----------

